# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  GOMI, smart pet toy, GomiLabs, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

facebook.com/gomilabs

linkedin.com/company/gomilabs-inc

Co-founder and CEO - Insu Kim

Co-founder and CTO - Heeman Park

Co-founder and CMO - Moongang Jung

"GOMI: The Interactive Smart Ball for Your Pets" on Indiegogo

"GOMI: The Interactive Smart Ball for Your Pets" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

GOMI: the interactive smart ball for your pets

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> The world's premier smart pet toy that provides dogs and cats with hours of entertainment & exercises, even when they are home alone!

----------

